# Chainsaw Dust



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

I already know to use cooking oil for bar lubricant.My questions are:
How well does it work in the AMNPS ? 
Burn time ?

Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2017)

Even with using cooking oil I wouldn't do it. Yuck! Two stroke fumed sawdust, not my favorite.

How do you plan to purge the bar oil completely from your oil reservoir?


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Even with using cooking oil I wouldn't do it. Yuck! Two stroke fumed sawdust, not my favorite.
> 
> How do you plan to purge the bar oil completely from your oil reservoir?





Ryobi 40v 14" cordless electric saw-Love It.
Purge tank with alcohol
Probably use mineral oil as it is thicker.

So...can anyone answer the question I posed?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2017)

Not sure if I understand the question correctly, but if your trying to save the dust I would think you'd be fine with an electric. Just cut over a clean bucket. I have a planer and have been thinking about this also. 

Chris


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Not sure if I understand the question correctly, but if your trying to save the dust I would think you'd be fine with an electric. Just cut over a clean bucket. I have a planer and have been thinking about this also.
> 
> Chris


I just cut up some apple a few days ago and processed some chunks,about half way through I had the thought-Hmm would this dust burn good in an AMNPS ?
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/how-to-store-and-seaon-wood.270331/


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2017)

Dust is dust as long as it's clean I would think. I live in maple and apple country and have easy access to both. I can easily run it through the planer or cut into chunks with a chainsaw. Next summer will be my first experiment. 

Chris


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks Chris,I'll rephrase-- What is the longevity of burn and smoke production like in the AMNPS tray using chainsaw dust?
Or would the solid tray AMNS work better,produce more smoke,last longer etc ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2017)

I never tried it, but I would think Chainsaw Dust would work fine in the AMNPS.
And if you get the Bar Oil out first & put cooking oil in, it won't matter if it's electric or gas powered.
The exhaust isn't blowing into the wood chips. If your Chainsaw is a big leaker (of Gas & Oil mix), that would be different.

As for whatever else would be good:
Miter (Chop) Saw----Excellent.
Radial Saw----Excellent
Table Saw (Crosscutting) ---Great.
Table Saw (Ripping) ---OK.
Planer, Jointer, Shaper (Smaller chips)---OK
Sanders (Spindle, Drum, Wide Belt, Belt, Vibrate)---A little too fine.
Horizontal Boring Machine----Fair.

BTW: That little pile of wood granules that forms from your Bandsaw is Great Too!!

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

Don't be cheap! 

:D


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

I use wood removed by workers that repair homes in the area infested by termites.
They tear out the wood and just toss it away.. I use it for sawdust because it crumbles easily by hand when you need a cup or 2. Termites do most of the work and they are clean. :D:D:D:D:D:p


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> I use wood removed by workers that repair homes in the area infested by termites.
> They tear out the wood and just toss it away.. I use it for sawdust because it crumbles easily by hand when you need a cup or 2. Termites do most of the work and they are clean. :D:D:D:D:D:p


Doesn't cost me a thing when I'm cutting wood anyway to make chunks for the smoker or heating the house.Unlike Yankee carpetbaggers, us southern folk reuse/recycle everything we can - long before it was the in,greenie weenie,tree hugging thing to do.:eek::p


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

Lol


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

I've been snickering since your post -don't be so cheap- and am now :D


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> I never tried it, but I would think Chainsaw Dust would work fine in the AMNPS.
> And if you get the Bar Oil out first & put cooking oil in, it won't matter if it's electric or gas powered.
> The exhaust isn't blowing into the wood chips. If your Chainsaw is a big leaker, that would be different.
> 
> ...


Thanks John,I've been wanting to do some cold and warm smoking.I'll clean the oil tank and give it a try.This will be one part of the equation.the others are order the AMNPS and making one of these:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/in...le-in-propane-unit.270080/page-3#post-1774252


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 19, 2017)

Dump the bar oil out and put in the vegi oil and makes some cuts on fire wood and it will clear the old oil out. And if your making dust u have a very dull chain. I make chips myself when cutting wood and trees up. I just use normal bar oil in all my smoking wood, but I just use the wood not the chips. The oil goes into the chip mainley not the wood


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 19, 2017)

If u want chips like this cut parallel going length ways, not cross to the log or round. I think they would burn better this way to


----------



## phatbac (Dec 19, 2017)

Are pellets really that expensive? I got a 20# bag for 9.99...

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## motocrash (Dec 19, 2017)

Once again,this is *not* an exercise in frugality.I heat with a wood stove,maintain trails on my 5 acres and have this smoking habit.I also have an abundance of apple orchards in my immediate area, many of which include heirloom species that have *stellar* smoke qualities.Therefore I am already sawing for many reasons.

Do oil drillers let the byproduct of natural gas just bleed off into the atmosphere ?
No,they contain it and sell it.
Could you go buy pellets if no one collected dust ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2017)

motolife313 said:


> View attachment 347958
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For building a camp fire, yes, but----
When it comes to the AMNPS, those shreddings would not burn good in the AMNPS. Dust & very Small Chips would burn best---along with Pellets.
Just like I said (Above) Dust from Ripping on a Table saw is not near as good as Dust from Crosscutting on a Table saw, or from a Chop saw or Radial saw. Ripping makes dust that's more like the shredding you have in your hand, in the Picture above.

Bear


----------

